# Tranny line leaking, OD light flashing......No start??



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

So I was all excited to run out this morning to pick up a load of salt & a guy at the yard yells "hey your leaking tranny fluid"... sure enough I had a line leaking up by the cooler. Sooo, I stopped at the dealer on the way home to get some fluid and order a new line. I left the truck running while inside. About a mile from home the OD light started flashing & must have been quite low because I had hesitation in the shifting when I pulled on my street. I got home, turned the truck off & tried to restart with no luck. All the dash lights work, but no crank at all....Any ideas as to why it won't crank?? Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


Oh yea : 2003, F350, 6.0 DIESEL - 5 speed auto


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

why would you drive it knowing you were leaking fluid, your damaging the trans. i think the computer has a saftey feature to shut off on low fluid, fix the line and make sure you use merc LV or SP fluid only, take the batterys off and hope for the best


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is a sure way to kill a tranny is to loose line pressure. I did it once when a line popped. It died a week later. The first clue I had was the smell of hot tranny fluid the second was when the truck stopped. I got out and looked. It looked like I hit a big deer with the blood red fluid dripping off the front and steaming! I left a 12 quart trial to where it died.Now I carry Tranny hose and 6 strap clamps with extra fluid.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry to hear that bro, but I think its cooked...best of luck with it, buddy of mine just put one in, new from ford, almost 6k with labor


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd say its done! You should have had it fixed at ford, why would you drive it and then turn around and leave it run while you got the parts?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Have a good tranny shop do it. Not the chain stores like ampco. Ask some old timers. My shop has been in business for like 60 years. End of winter there will be 5 plow trucks sitting there getting rebuilt ones.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

After consulting a couple of trans guys, a few mechanics and a lot of trouble shooting, I finally ended up flat bedding the truck into a Electronics Diagnostics Specialist. I fixed the line and was able to jump the starter from the battery, but was getting no power from the ignition. Also figured out that at least 4 fuses in the block weren't getting any power either. I topped the fluid, but it was less than a quart low...looks a lot worse than it is when there's snow on the ground. The line was only dripping and I didn't notice any fluid leak when I put the plow on that morning. After everything seemed ok, I went to take it for a test drive but then realized that I lost my power steering, my brakes & the RPM's were about double of where it should have been when idling. At that point I was at a loss because there just seemed to be too many possibilities... so I called for a flatbed, which isn't easy when it's loaded w/ salt & a spreader mounted...The 3 A's weren't too happy about it...but I got it done. I think the towing dispatcher was once a hall monitor in school, because she tried to throw me under the bus, w/ the commercial tags and all...wouldn't have been a problem if they had sent the right truck in the first place, as was requested & agreed in advance.

last January I had an electrical melt down from the engine harness chaffing on the frame rail...It took out a computer and the entire engine harness. This past June the other computer went, but I got it rebuilt. The truck had been fine since then. 

I got a call today from the tech. He said that I need a new fuse block & that it should hopefully resolve all of my issues. Hopefully that was just the weak link from the prior incident. The trans leak now looks to be more of a coincidence.

Just in case anybody wants to know... All 6.0L and 6.4L automatic trucks have the five speed TorqShift (5R110) transmission. It was built from 2003-2010. Surprisingly enough, a lot of people in the field don't seem to be aware of this...like the 2 trans guys I consulted with and a few backyard mechanics. Most insisted that my issue was the ignition switch or cylinder or the neutral safety switch...which doesn't exist on this transmission, nor is there any type of low fluid sensor. There is a switch. Ford calls it a Transmission Range Sensor (TRS.) It is located inside the pan. They almost never go bad...or so I've been told. The new box was ordered today & the're expecting to be done on Monday.

Thanks for all the input.:salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's cool as hell you don't have a major problem. I am very glad for you! We don't mean to cut on you about the problem. The main function of the site is to educate people. Like I said. You loose pressure due to fluid loss, it fries the tranny.I learned the hard way. I had a rebuild a month after My Tranny popped a line and lost all the fluid.Right in the middle of the season! I missed 3 events with it in the tranny shop.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

coldcoffee;1389145 said:


> After consulting a couple of trans guys, a few mechanics and a lot of trouble shooting, I finally ended up flat bedding the truck into a Electronics Diagnostics Specialist. I fixed the line and was able to jump the starter from the battery, but was getting no power from the ignition. Also figured out that at least 4 fuses in the block weren't getting any power either. I topped the fluid, but it was less than a quart low...looks a lot worse than it is when there's snow on the ground. The line was only dripping and I didn't notice any fluid leak when I put the plow on that morning. After everything seemed ok, I went to take it for a test drive but then realized that I lost my power steering, my brakes & the RPM's were about double of where it should have been when idling. At that point I was at a loss because there just seemed to be too many possibilities... so I called for a flatbed, which isn't easy when it's loaded w/ salt & a spreader mounted...The 3 A's weren't too happy about it...but I got it done. I think the towing dispatcher was once a hall monitor in school, because she tried to throw me under the bus, w/ the commercial tags and all...wouldn't have been a problem if they had sent the right truck in the first place, as was requested & agreed in advance
> 
> last January I had an electrical melt down from the engine harness chaffing on the frame rail...It took out a computer and the entire engine harness. This past June the other computer went, but I got it rebuilt. The truck had been fine since then.
> 
> ...


Glad everything is going to work out! Thumbs Up


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

coldcoffee;1389145 said:


> Just in case anybody wants to know... All 6.0L and 6.4L automatic trucks have the five speed TorqShift (5R110) transmission. It was built from 2003-2010. Surprisingly enough, a lot of people in the field don't seem to be aware of this...like the 2 trans guys I consulted with and a few backyard mechanics. Most insisted that my issue was the ignition switch or cylinder or the neutral safety switch...which doesn't exist on this transmission, nor is there any type of low fluid sensor. There is a switch. Ford calls it a Transmission Range Sensor (TRS.) It is located inside the pan. They almost never go bad...or so I've been told. The new box was ordered today & the're expecting to be done on Monday.
> 
> Thanks for all the input.:salute:


the torque shift is actually a 6 speed trans, 4th gear is 1.07:1 and 5th gear is 1:1, so unless it is very cold or the truck downshifts at the right speed you never use 4th, its either 1, 2, 3,5, 6 or 1,2,3,4,6


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to chime in on the fuse box issues. Not sure if they are the same but my parents 2003 expedition which is the 5.4 motor died suddening and after two days of chasing the problem down it was the fuse box as well. Guess keep the fuse box in mind on fords. Never heard of a fuse box going bad until 2003 above years- seems more common now.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Fix Or Repair Daily !


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Shop's Lawn;1411692 said:


> Just to chime in on the fuse box issues. Not sure if they are the same but my parents 2003 expedition which is the 5.4 motor died suddening and after two days of chasing the problem down it was the fuse box as well. Guess keep the fuse box in mind on fords. Never heard of a fuse box going bad until 2003 above years- seems more common now.


It ended up actually being the electronic fan where the clutch in it was grabbing or getting caught up when it spun, it apparently jolted, pulling the wires, which then got entwined and broke off, twisting them together...ultimately it ended up taking out the fuse block, which of course killed other functions of the truck as well.

It's all better for now...


----------

